# Quizz



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a new piece.It sounds very american to me. Who is the composer,what's the name of the piece?

Thank you


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

It is quite from American music . It is the third movement of the Symphony in d minor by Cesar Franck.


----------

